# HELP!!



## carolineholmes (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Peter

Sorry to bother just hoping you could answer a few questions for me as I have just had my first HRT FET and I am quite clueless, thanx

1. Had my transfer on 19th embryoligist said she transferred 2 good 6/6 cell embryos is this good what does that mean.

2. I thought I would have had an implantation bleed by now if they had implanted successfully but have had no bleeding

3. Also I have started cramping today like period cramps does this mean I am losing them, really scared at moment, I know I wont get a period due to me still taking cyclogest and prognova but its like AF has arrived, is there any hope my embbies will be ok.

Thank You Peter

Loadsa Luv Caroline xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Caroline,

In answer to your questions:

1. This sounds like two good six cell embryos. It may sound stupid but there is in fact no standardisation in the way we talk about embryos and embryo quality. However, these do sound to be pretty good embryos.

2. An implantation bleed does not always happen, do not worry about this at all.

3. Try to relax and not to worry. Let nature take its' course and if you have a lot of pain conatct your clinic for more advice.

Hope this helps!

Peter



carolineholmes said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry to bother just hoping you could answer a few questions for me as I have just had my first HRT FET and I am quite clueless, thanx
> 
> ...


----------



## carolineholmes (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you Peter for such a speedy response yesterday, you have cleared up alot of unanswered questions and I feel alot better about things now, and the crampings have stopped ^thumbsup^

Thank You again

Lots of Love Caroline


----------

